# I've been a very bad girl. *pics added*



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, um, well my best friend and I went to the zoo today spent lots of time getting pictures of the animals we could. And on the way out, we, um, found two little kittens, we managed to catch the male quick, but the little girl wasn't so cooperative. :roll: Well, I fell in LOVE with the girl, she's black with smoke blue eyes. I brought her home, my parent's don't know about her yet!  I'm going to get killed! Oh well, I have a back up plan in mind. :wink: I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I've been a very bad girl. lol*

Crissa ....you are naughty.... :help: ....but...... I bet the kitten is cute...............  :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: I've been a very bad girl. lol*

AW!!! I bet they are adorable! :dance:

Do you have both??

Can't wait for pics!!! :GAAH:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I've been a very bad girl. lol*

She is a cutie! No I don't have both of them, just the little girl. My best friend has the boy. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: I've been a very bad girl. lol*

PICTURES! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

she is a cutie.....  .....wow ...what an eye shot.....I think I see you in there....LOL :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I've been known to bring home an extra goat or two-but not kittens. Although I like the smokey grey and all black kittens.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AW!!!  PRETTY! If she goes missing, it wasn't me.... :angel2:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks! She's a handful, she's learned how to turn my computer off. :angry: She's done it twice already. :roll:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

she just thinks you should devote all of :type: your attention towards here and not the computer .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you were able to save them...she is a pretty girl, looks mischievious too!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm pretty sure you're right redneck_acres, clever little cat. :roll: 

Thanks liz, you have NO idea how mischievous she is! Ornery little brat. lol


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Does ornery little brat have a name?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Whoops, I thought I put her name somewhere.  Her name is Simi.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Cute! I'd say it fits her perfectly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Her name is Simi


 Nice name....... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:thumb: on pic 3, but then again, most pics of a kitten are adorable. Yes, :hi5: on the saves!


----------

